# Latest photo



## poppy_flower (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont be deceived by looks.........................


----------



## poppy_flower (Jan 7, 2010)

This is Lotty who is Poppy's sister. They look so different.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, she looks angelic!
Is she a whippet or cross??
I cant tell!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

omg how cute is she!


----------



## poppy_flower (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes she is a whippet saluki cross. she will be 16 weeks this sunday.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

both poppy and her sister are gorgeous,


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is just TOOOO painful she is soooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooo and again soooooooooooooooooooo

*CUTE *

:001_tt1:
:001_tt1:
:001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:Ok enough is enough I am reporting this thread for excess cuteness, those gorgeous pups far exceed the forums cuteness levels, now tell them to pack it in and stop looking so cute.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:Ok enough is enough I am reporting this thread for excess cuteness, those gorgeous pups far exceed the forums cuteness levels, now tell them to pack it in and stop looking so cute.


Its just too much isnt it , the picture left me breathless shes so cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are both beautiful, but the first one is so "CUTE"


----------



## poppy_flower (Jan 7, 2010)

The first one is ours and the second one stayed with her Dad.

There was 10 in the litter and they all looked different.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ten oh my goodness 10 such cuties out there  did they all go with a cuteness warning  

Your girl is particularly cute, she is a very pretty girl :001_tt1:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i am decieved and in love


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_such a lovely dog...has the most beautiful face_


----------

